# If it isn't yours...



## sircrazy (Sep 7, 2011)

I didn't think I would ever feel the need to write up a thread like this.

There has been some concern recently with the posting of various links related to projects around the web related to our device. Having this development is a huge blessing for a device that has had its share of neglect from Verizon and Samsung.

The last thing, I am sure, anyone would want is for the development to vanish for our device. While it doesn't sound like a big issue, it is, and it is growing.

If you did not start the project, or you are not a part of the project, please refrain from starting threads that copy/paste information from other sources and pasting the download links also. This is disrespectful to the developer and to the community. Many developers prefer to release their projects to a select community. I, as well as many others, believe this is their right for the hard work they put into the project. This directly affects the community where you create the thread also. If a developer doesn't want to post a project in a certain location, they will also likely not support their project in that location. If you post download links and how-tos from other sources and people have issues, they often go unheard and unsolved.

As a solution, because we still need to be able to discuss new projects and new development, is to create a topic and in the post, simply give a link to the original source. Do not post any extra links or special copy and pasting other than maybe a summary of the project and your opinion. This will benefit the developer and the community as a whole.

Thank you,
Sircrazy and Others


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

If you are referring to anything I have posted, then you may say so; I will not be offended. I appreciate the work of the developers and hope one day to work along their sides in new development. I see your point and will refrain myself from posting anything that could possibly be misconstrued as disrespectful to them and the community. Thanks respectively.
andrewjt19


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I think he may be referring to people like me.

I'm the one who created a knowledge base of sorts for the Droid Charge. My goal was to try and make a central place where people could find the information they needed to fix/tweak their phones without having to wade through pages and pages of forum threads hoping to find the figurative needle in the haystack to do what they want to do. I do admit that it's admirable goal to take on but I have a feeling that I probably pissed a ton of people off with that page of mine. I'm probably going to be taking the site offline soon, it's not worth keeping it alive.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

it sounds like the OP should have sent a PM to whoever they "and others" had beef with.....instead of treating the community like kindergartners, put on yur big boy britches and confront people man....


----------



## sircrazy (Sep 7, 2011)

Reread it. I was aiming at people who are copy/pasting from other forums and creating threads here and on XDA for projects that wont ever be supported here by the developer.

trparky, creating a database is a completely different thing and idea altogether. There are getting to be threads where people complain about lack of support, but in reality, developers don't even know the thread exists because it was made by some random member of the forum. Instead, I offered that if you do feel the need to create the thread, which for many projects its good to have threads about them, just link to the original source in it, dont copy paste it.

As for pming people individually, it isnt just one or two people that do it. It is entirely random based on who see info somewhere else and decides to start a topic here. Instead of a copy paste job from the other site, just link to that site. discussion can continue in the created thread but it will allow for support at the source, where help can be given.

Please don't take this as some kind of looking down upon people, it is a suggestion to end confusion and what some may see is disrespect, and to help the community grow.


----------



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

I completely agree with you.

While I am in no way or shape a developer, I believe that developers, who spend their time doing stuff for us should not have their items distributed everywhere by others. Developers do things in a way so that it eventually benefits all of us. The developer should have control over where their items are posted, who can offer better support than the person who made the item?

Thanks for bringing this up Sircrazy, I was actually thinking this, but didn't make a post about it.


----------



## Michael Ray (Sep 23, 2011)

I think some need to read the OP again, especially the one that posted the ignorant "big boy britches" post. The OP is intended for the community. There were some links that were posted that was not for everyone. It was for testers and others. Not us. For whatever reason there have been links that were grabbed from either irc or twitter or somewhere else. These should have never made it to any forum. Don't sit around and stalk irc or stalk someone on twitter waiting for a link to grab. When something is ready to be linked on a forum then someone involved will do it.

@sircrazy - if I am missing the point here let me know.

Mike


----------



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

No one cares about other forums, if they did they would post there.

But, I don't see a problem with posting a link to the op for the developer. Definitively not copy/paste style and taking have credit for work they did not do.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

mshancock said:


> I think some need to read the OP again, especially the one that posted the ignorant "big boy britches" post. The OP is intended for the community. There were some links that were posted that was not for everyone. It was for testers and others. Not us. For whatever reason there have been links that were grabbed from either irc or twitter or somewhere else. These should have never made it to any forum. Don't sit around and stalk irc or stalk someone on twitter waiting for a link to grab. When something is ready to be linked on a forum then someone involved will do it.
> 
> @sircrazy - if I am missing the point here let me know.
> 
> Mike


i got your ignorant right here baby boy. What i said, and i will say it again, is if someone has a problem with a link posted somewhere, PM the person who posted the link and ask them to take it down directly, don't create a thread that addresses the entire community about something that involves a very small few people, go after the root of the problem, don't try to cover it with a blanket, that's what I was saying....don't be passively aggressive. Put on yur' big boy britches.


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

neyenlives said:


> i got your ignorant right here baby boy. What i said, and i will say it again, is if someone has a problem with a link posted somewhere, PM the person who posted the link and ask them to take it down directly, don't create a thread that addresses the entire community about something that involves a very small few people, go after the root of the problem, don't try to cover it with a blanket, that's what I was saying....don't be passively aggressive. Put on yur' big boy britches.


Seems a lot easier to address everyone...those that currently do this and those that may do this...rather than secretly sending one-on-one messages to everyone on an ongoing basis. There's nothing passive aggressive about putting up a sign.


----------



## Michael Ray (Sep 23, 2011)

neyenlives said:


> i got your ignorant right here baby boy. What i said, and i will say it again, is if someone has a problem with a link posted somewhere, PM the person who posted the link and ask them to take it down directly, don't create a thread that addresses the entire community about something that involves a very small few people, go after the root of the problem, don't try to cover it with a blanket, that's what I was saying....don't be passively aggressive. Put on yur' big boy britches.


Way to be an adult. Of course you are probably still a teen so your post is not a shock. Now it is clear why you have no clue about what is being said.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Settle down peeps. Just understand what he's trying to communicate. He's not saying to not link to the original thread, he's just saying don't just copy/paste the content from another site when this site might not be frequented by the dev team.

Bc at the end of the day, if that happens and peeps start complaining about a lack of support (even though there may be great support elsewhere on the interwebs) the DEVELOPER gets the flack. Its almost always better to link to the thread that is officially supported than to repost content. It leads to too many support channels, some of which the user/dev might not even be aware of (yes, even in the midst of THE GOGGLE...)

This community is nothing if we can't get along for a common cause. We will all disagree on certain things, just try to understand what they mean and move on and continue to make this community great.

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## jdunne (Jul 21, 2011)

*points towards test builds of ICS that users are posting and not the people who made it*

Lotta people are working hard for this phone. Plain and simple, if it's not your work and you didn't ask the creator's permission, don't post it. There is a reason JT and imnuts have not yet posted a alpha/beta thread.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

charlie_c said:


> Way to be an adult. Of course you are probably still a teen so your post is not a shock. Now it is clear why you have no clue about what is being said.


Ok. Time to go to school bro. I am an adult. I don't take shit from people. You got a problem with something I do or say, you bring it and let's talk it out like adults. None of this passive grade school politically correct bullshit. If I post something here and you think it is out of line you have two options. Report the post, and let the moderators do your dirty work, or send me a PM and let me know what the problem is. This is called dealing with conflict like an adult. If you don't do it this way sometimes the person committing the offense ends up not getting the message, so all you accomplished was confusing the rest of the community and pissing off people with your "signs". I understand what happened and personally I think they would not post things in public channels if they didn't understand the chance someone could grab it and run with it. People certainly should give credit where it's due but I don't think this is about that as much as it is about a few people who think members should not relay development data into the public forums because some things are not meant for public consumption. I get it. But what I don't like is the "ok guise you know who you are stop doing that tsk tsk" eay of dealing with it.

Listen, if you felt personally put out somehow, my apologies, but you seem to have wanted to make it personal.


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

neyenlives said:


> These imbeciles don't have the mental capacity to understand anything unless you take it to them direct.


I assume people are doing it because they don't know any better, not because they're malicious or lack the intellect to understand.


----------



## jt1134 (Jun 9, 2011)

_base2 said:


> Settle down peeps. Just understand what he's trying to communicate. He's not saying to not link to the original thread, he's just saying don't just copy/paste the content from another site when this site might not be frequented by the dev team.
> 
> Bc at the end of the day, if that happens and peeps start complaining about a lack of support (even though there may be great support elsewhere on the interwebs) the DEVELOPER gets the flack. Its almost always better to link to the thread that is officially supported than to repost content. It leads to too many support channels, some of which the user/dev might not even be aware of (yes, even in the midst of THE GOGGLE...)
> 
> ...


This.

AndroidSPIN was reposting my roms a while back, the ones they linked had serious bugs and they didn't update the links when I did. Guess who looked bad in that situation? I didn't even find out until I saw a bunch of random spam tweets about it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jt1134 (Jun 9, 2011)

charlie_c said:


> I assume people are doing it because they don't know any better, not because they're malicious or lack the intellect to understand.


This.

I'm confused. Wtf is there flaming going on here? Genuinely curious as it seems ridiculously childish.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jt1134 (Jun 9, 2011)

@OP, thanks for starting this thread.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Michael Ray (Sep 23, 2011)

neyenlives said:


> signs are typically by definition a display of passive aggressiveness when they are put up AFTER something happens instead of going straight to the person causing the problem, people tend to want to avoid conflict. It's passive aggressive.
> 
> Let me give you a real life example. It's like when you see the lazy tushy fat lady in your apartment complex letting her dog shit all over the lawn and not picking it up, and not saying a word to her, and then putting up a sign that says to "please pick up after your pet". The people who do these kind of things typically don't give a shit anyways and will continue the behavior. These imbeciles don't have the mental capacity to understand anything unless you take it to them direct. Literally. Like I do. I pick the shit up with a bag, and knock on their door and say "hey, you left this outside on the lawn" and drop it on their doorstep. There is no misunderstanding and if the shit continues you know damn well they know they are in the wrong and can take appropriate action going forward.
> 
> ...


If you read my post again I did not say you were ignorant but I did feel your post was. If you took that wrong then my apologies also. Nothing personal. I think that the ROM that has been posted on the forums by more than one person should not have been posted. You can't blame the devs because they are stalked by a few that wait for a link to be posted. They were put up on a totally different site. If it was ready for people to test then it would have been posted by imnuts or jt on this forum. For whatever reason someone or maybe more than one grabbed it from a site Im sure they use to communicate with. I may be wrong. If it was grabbed from there and put on here or xda then it should have been taken down. It is no ones place to release a ROM except for the dev, in this case nuts or jt.

I don't take shit from people either and if there is a problem with something then yes, bring it and let's talk it out like adults. I think we can agree we are the same when it comes to this so all should be good from here.

Mike


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

mshancock said:


> If you read my post again I did not say you were ignorant but I did feel your post was. If you took that wrong then my apologies also. Nothing personal. I think that the ROM that has been posted on the forums by more than one person should not have been posted. You can't blame the devs because they are stalked by a few that wait for a link to be posted. They were put up on a totally different site. If it was ready for people to test then it would have been posted by imnuts or jt on this forum. For whatever reason someone or maybe more than one grabbed it from a site Im sure they use to communicate with. I may be wrong. If it was grabbed from there and put on here or xda then it should have been taken down. It is no ones place to release a ROM except for the dev, in this case nuts or jt.
> 
> I don't take shit from people either and if there is a problem with something then yes, bring it and let's talk it out like adults. I think we can agree we are the same when it comes to this so all should be good from here.
> 
> Mike


I can't believe you actually responded to him (and calmly as well). Given the tone of his post, I'd say he wandered over from XDA. lol.

As for the "it's passive aggressive" bullsh*t...nope. Sometimes a sign is just a sign which is just a sign. When you see a sign that says "speed limit 65" do you think "man! that's passive aggressive!" ? lol.

Some people are new to these forums and don't realize that they shouldn't link to pre-alpha roms -- or the harm that it can cause other new users. So putting up a post about it is a good idea. Flaming the person who put up the notice is a waste of time when you should go flame your fellow trolls instead.


----------



## zhakrin (Sep 30, 2011)

I think now would be a good for a mod to lock this thread. Nothing more really to be said here.


----------



## scarygood536 (Aug 11, 2011)

zhakrin said:


> I think now would be a good for a mod to lock this thread. Nothing more really to be said here.


+1


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

To everyone- Anything I have posted is from others within this forum. I haven't taken anything from any other forum and copied/pasted it here. I have not posted any developers twitters or other websites about anything they released. I did copy a url of imnuts OP asking whether he should pursue ICS or continue with InfinityROM and his reply about two weeks ago. If this post was intended to me in any regards, would the author PM me so I can know what he is trying to say. If I have broken any forum rules or unspoken rules, forgive me. My interest is in what's best for the community. I would never try to intentionally hurt or hinder the developers in their work or be disrespectful towards them. Thanks for your concern regardless...


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

lane32x said:


> I can't believe you actually responded to him (and calmly as well). Given the tone of his post, I'd say he wandered over from XDA. lol.
> 
> As for the "it's passive aggressive" bullsh*t...nope. Sometimes a sign is just a sign which is just a sign. When you see a sign that says "speed limit 65" do you think "man! that's passive aggressive!" ? lol.
> 
> Some people are new to these forums and don't realize that they shouldn't link to pre-alpha roms -- or the harm that it can cause other new users. So putting up a post about it is a good idea. Flaming the person who put up the notice is a waste of time when you should go flame your fellow trolls instead.


In this case the thread as a "sign" was put in in response to something a specific person or perhaps a couple people did. This is nothing like a speed limit sign. Speed limit signs are put up in advance, knowing you will speed anyways, but it allows them to rake in revenue. This thread as a "sign" was put up as opposed to simply contacting the offender and dealing with it like it should be instead of putting up an ambiguous blanket statement that applies to almost nobody.

We can actually disagree and be civil you know....I disagree with how this was handled, you obviously like to avoid conflict, hey...not everybody can be a son of a Female Dog, if they were I wouldn't have as much clout.


----------



## glsteve (Sep 4, 2011)

I agree lock this down


----------



## nowens (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm really confused as to why the mods both here and at xda have allowed others to post links to things that JT and Imnuts have posted on twitter. Clearly both are subscribed to these forums and would create appropriate threads to release their goods to the masses when they are ready. IMO any thread started by someone other than a dev releasing work not of their own creation should be immediately locked and deleted.


----------



## sleekgeek (Aug 19, 2011)

This goes against the hacker's ethic. All information is to be free and shared by as many as possible.


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

sleekgeek said:


> This goes against the hacker's ethic. All information is to be free and shared by as many as possible.


What's your SSN and DOB?


----------



## Jborch8 (Aug 4, 2011)

To be quite honest, if you're going to put something on the web, don't expect it to be for only a select few. Someone will get a hold of it, if they want, and share it with whoever they please. I'm not bashing developers, so all you KingWaffle's out there keep to yourselves. Just stating a fact that if something is posted on Twitter, FB, etc., it's the webs now, and could possibly be taken and posted anywhere.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

Let's let this rest. If you feel someone has been unattributed or mis-attributed in some capacity then click the appropriate "Report Post" button and let us know. We have site staff that handles this so you don't have to.

Go enjoy your phones. We'll take it from here.

**Locked**​


----------

